# sds 16v NA base map



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

Looking for some help on a base map to compare to. I have done the search, all 27 pages to be exact and have mostly found stuff for boosted applications. Car runs at idle without the idle solenoid hooked up the the intake, when installed, it will not stay running. I have 260cc injectors installed and my fuel values at idle are 140. WB reads 13ish


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (Eric16v)*

With the idle solenoid on you probably pull less vacuum, so check your map/fuel values.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (Eric16v)*

try going to network54.com it is a forum dedicated to sds user's . I hope that might help some.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (demonmk2)*

no one gets on that forum often though, I have a few things I am going to try first


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (Eric16v)*

full of pop ups on network 54


----------



## soon2bGTI (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (heyfu)*

if you find a good base map could you please let me know ive been looking for one also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (soon2bGTI)*

ok, the car is idling good, between 1000 - 1250, with those injectors, I have the fuel value set at 126, I'll have to get the rest of the values posted.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (Eric16v)*

i wish i had wrote down the values cause I made some changes, minor though, new problem
i some times get an rpm err on start up, I can cut the car off and sometimes it will register, but most time it doesn't. I go back can check the hall sender position and the magnets come as seen


----------



## forcedair (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (Eric16v)*

Re check the gap on the hall sender. I had the same problem. I closed the gap a litle and problem went away. Also, if you dont think you can tow your car by the hall sender mount...it is not strong enough! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (forcedair)*

using the ross machine hall sender mount, I actually just spaced the pulley out so that I have a 2mm gap. I talked to sds today and they gave me some things to check. So, I will check all that stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: sds 16v NA base map (Eric16v)*

so I relieved some of the stress on the spark plug wires and the err never showed up, but it hasn't been on the road yet, maybe tomorrow I can get someone to go for a ride with me.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

Ya, RPM ERR is usually Hall sender. Even it being slightly off and not registering 100% of the time. I've always tuned my NA maps following the SDS guide and can tune them 90% pretty fast. Just rememeber to leave the vacuum values alone until the final end.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*

I have followed the manual pretty close, just need to get someone to ride with me so we can road tune it


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (Eric16v)*

have a good base map, car did well at the track this past weekend till I overheated it (my fault), car runs great, just need to do some fine tuning, i'll post my values when I get a chance


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (Eric16v)*

rpm fuel	fuel value	ign value
500	110	10
750	110	10
1000	110	14
1250	110	14
1500	110	18
1750	110	18
2000	116	22
2250	116	24
2500	116	24
2750	117	28
3000	117	28
3250	118	32
3500	122	35
3750	123	35
4000	127	35
4250	129	35
4500	129	35
4750	129	35
5000	130	35
5250	130	35
5500	130	35
5750	130	35
6000	130	35
6250	130	35
6500	130	35
6750	130	35
7000	130	35
7250	130	35
7500	130	35
8000	130	35
8250	130	35
8500	130	35

you get the idea


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

eric how was the map i sent you were you able to work off of it


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (heyfu)*

i used some of yours and some of a another and called Paul too, then I spun a rod bearing, did a bottom end rebuild, then forgot to tighten a coolant hose while at the track, so I haven't really worked on it for 2 weeks now, but I have a good map in there right now, just need to tweak it some to get the A/F a little less rich (sits at about 12.3 - 11.8).


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (frechem)*

SNS?
this is for SDS (simple digital systems)


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry to dig this thread back up from the dead, guys, but I'm in need of a 16V NA base map as well! Any of you guys still have something laying around I can start from?

The SDS I'm getting is set up for a turbo 16V, so I know I'll be in the ballpark, but any info is better than no info  

Thanks!
-Ron


----------

